# yellow brick road...



## HAuCl4 (Sep 28, 2010)

Not mine, but nice to look at anyway. :shock:


----------



## MiltonFu (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll take four.


----------



## joem (Sep 28, 2010)

MiltonFu said:


> I'll take four.


 dibs on the next four


----------



## martyn111 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll not be greedy, just put my name on the next troy pound or two :lol:


----------

